# Vine Questions



## PAwinedude (Jan 6, 2010)

To All you Vineyard masters....


I have a friend who recently bought a home that belonged to an Italian family...


Suffice to say, the back yard is full of vines! The vines are growing on/up thefence which encloses the entire back yard. Some of the vines have actually grown up into the trees on the edge of the property


My friend belives the vines are20-30 years old. The Italian family used the grapesto make wine for their resteraunt.


Question: What is the proper way to trim or prune these vines. We have about 18 inches of snow here now....should he wait until spring...etc


The vines are a mixture of reds/whites...etc and he is not sure of the varietal


appreciate the help. I will post pics once I get them


happy new year


----------



## grapeman (Jan 6, 2010)

Pictures would help a lot winedude. 


Yes wait until late winter/early spring to prune them after the snow has melted but before the buds swell. Check to see what structure there is for beginning with - trellis or just a fence. 


Get a picture and we can go from there.


----------



## AlFulchino (Jan 6, 2010)

and have a real effort to contact and prod the previous owners to tell you what the varieties may be....it may be a pain to prod them but it could save you years of repairing them to vineyard condition and THEN finding out they are NOT a variety you want

go over their house w a bottle of something and *obligate* them to remember!


----------



## Goodfella (Jan 7, 2010)

Thats a pretty sweet find!!!


----------



## OilnH2O (Jan 11, 2010)

PAwinedude!

Any pictures yet? Even if there is snow the vines can start us all guessing!


----------



## MaineGal (Mar 8, 2010)

Just saw this thread and have alot of the same questions about the vines that are here at our house. I'm going to get pictures and will post on another thread! Would love to know what we have and how to prune and care for them.


----------

